
Relational lattices: From databases to universal algebra (2015) [pdf] - espeed
http://www.dcs.bbk.ac.uk/~szabolcs/rellat-jlamp-second-submission-2.pdf
======
Kinnard
Can anyone express why this is important before I dive into this paper?

~~~
xelxebar
I just skimmed, pulling on whatever related math I know and it looks to be
relevant if your into database query optimisers and such.

It turns out that join constraints that may be costly to compute can sometimes
be simplified to something equivalent or even s completely elided in some
circumstances simply by doing some algebra on the join operators.

Good luck!

------
akyu
Well, my ego has been sufficiently deflated enough for one night....

